# Career advice (college or trade)



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I would get that EE degree in a heartbeat. Opens doors for the rest of your life.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

With a degree and your trade experience there would be many a manufacture that would love you on staff. Field wise and book smart, what is not to like.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

You have to follow your dreams to suit yourself, but I know that an electrician here at ford who used the benefits to obtain his EE and then took a buyout and was in heaven. I ran into him at the post office last year. He looked really good but said that he thought he had made the wrong decision. My niece's husband, after getting him on here in production did the same thing but with a business degree. It took him two to three weeks to figure out that sometimes the steady money and security for his family made him feel better about himself here at ford. He was a great worker and it did not take long for them to take him back. The supervisors actually said that they did not hold it against him that he was following his dream and welcomed him back.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Coulomb said:


> 1.) Do any of you think I should stick out the remaining 2 1/2 of the Electrical Engineering Degree? At 32 years old, I feel like it's now or never for me to do this. Do any of you have any anecdotal examples of those with EE degrees that had great jobs while still working with the tools?


As much as I would Hate 2 1/2 years of school If I was you I would get back in there and get that EE degree..By then you will still be only a 35 year old young punk..:laughing: by then the economy may be much better and you can get back into the trade and take that PLC and motors and control coarse And you will be wort top dollar..Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Coulomb (Sep 10, 2012)

I appreciate the input and I really appreciate the examples of others that have done the same. 
I feel horrible having my family struggle while I'm in school when I know I could be making good union wages. Especially when at the end of the day, I'm not entirely convinced that I'll like my new gig any better. I like working with my hands and I don't want a job where I'm just in front of a computer all day. Ofcourse, that will likely change as I get older.
But I do like using my head, so that's where I'm looking for input, I suppose- some examples of exactly where a degree and hands-on experience can lead me... or maybe a few pointers on how to get a good in-house job doing PLC's/ Motor Controls instead of going through 2 1/2 years more of engineering school.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

USA must be different, up here you would make more than an EE as a foreman


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

First off, welcome to the site.

Getting your degree is probably your best option, my degrees have never been a hindrance to my trade, though I do not fully exploit them either.

However, you can also go another route. Instrumentation techs, PLC programmers and techs, power company relay techs all work through the union. It is an issue of taking extra courses ( usually through your own or a sister hall ) and passing your certification tests. Additionally, those types of jobs rely upon being a bit of a gypsy - going from project to project - but they are all more cerebral than your typical journeyman job.

If you have the ability to do both, then go for it. As someone else pointed out, that would make you very attractive to manufacturers and other such places.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mr. Coulomb (Sep 10, 2012)

randas said:


> USA must be different, up here you would make more than an EE as a foreman


Well, for me it's more about job stability and quality of work. I have no complaints about my current wages and benefits, but work is just so sporadic that I fear another lay-off and 2 years on the books.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Coulomb said:


> I appreciate the input and I really appreciate the examples of others that have done the same.
> I feel horrible having my family struggle while I'm in school when I know I could be making good union wages. Especially when at the end of the day, I'm not entirely convinced that I'll like my new gig any better. I like working with my hands and I don't want a job where I'm just in front of a computer all day. Ofcourse, that will likely change as I get older.
> But I do like using my head, so that's where I'm looking for input, I suppose- some examples of exactly where a degree and hands-on experience can lead me... or maybe a few pointers on how to get a good in-house job doing PLC's/ Motor Controls instead of going through 2 1/2 years more of engineering school.


Again You should finish school,,"In Fact I insist God dam it":laughing::laughing:,,Just kidding
When you finish the EE degree take a PLC course and once you get some time in on that you will be worth top dollar to anyone who is involved with PLC's and such...

Once you get passed all this you will make top dollar and your family will be much better off.,,,Either way Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....is there any way you can go back to work, to take the financial burden off your family, and go to night school?


----------



## Mr. Coulomb (Sep 10, 2012)

360max said:


> ....is there any way you can go back to work, to take the financial burden off your family, and go to night school?


Probably not (I don't think all classes would be offered at night), and finishing up a 4-year degree part-time would take forever. This would be more in line with my second question, which asked whether or not a 2-year degree (which I could reasonably finish part-time) would really do much for me in the trade.
Otherwise, I would look for other avenues to get my foot in the door as more of an industrial technician. I have taken PLC and motor control classes at the apprenticeship school, but I'm still unsure how to get a union job in a facility like that. As far as I know, it is frowned upon and extremely difficult to try to get directly hired on in an in-house capacity. Rather, you are expected to sign the books and take whatever job happens to come up. I admit, for being in the trade as long as I have been, I'm a bit unsure about how some things are done since I've been "sheltered" while working for 2 small shops during my 14 years in the trade and have only been laid off once.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey there, Welcome to the site!

Of course you should finish off your degree! Check with your educational department of your local and see if they offer financial reimbursement as well! Here in LU3 every rank and file member has $20K to further their education at an accredited university. Unfortunately not many utilize it.

If you have the chance...don't waste it brother!

As for the money aspect...EE's are a dime a dozen here in NYC. You're looking at a starting salary of what...$40K...here in NYC! I don't know what the wages are elsewhere but here...you're LUCKY if you're making $25/hr in a union shop as an Engineer. UNLESS of course you continue on and get your PE. If you do that...and if you can get a job...you'll make substantially more. But that's not always the case. In my shop for instance...we have a kid WITH his PE...who couldn't get a job...so now he's an Assistant PM. Your field experience will definitely get you more money though. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Your trade is your cash cow. No one can take that knowledge from you. If you need the cash, go milk the cow. If you can make it without the cash, stay where you are. 
I don't see a big decision here. 
Even better, your contractor may be your first EE customer. Maybe ask him about helping you carry the tuition. This could be a win win opportunity.


----------



## Mr. Coulomb (Sep 10, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Hey there, Welcome to the site!
> 
> Of course you should finish off your degree! Check with your educational department of your local and see if they offer financial reimbursement as well! Here in LU3 every rank and file member has $20K to further their education at an accredited university. Unfortunately not many utilize it.
> 
> ...


Hmm... I thought the market and beginning salaries were better for EE's. So much for our supposed shortage of engineers and scientists. I really thought that an EE would be a great supplement to my trade skills, or vice versa. But in reality, learning the fundamentals and theory of the science has little applicable use in industry unless I do actual engineering design work.
I guess I need to decide if I want to be an engineer or if I should seek other avenues to increase my worth as an electrician. I'll look into the tuition reimbursement. I know my union pays half your tuition if you want to finish a degree in management, but I'm not sure about anything else. I never saw myself as the office type, but maybe I need to really consider it for the future.
Thanks again for the input, everyone.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mr. Coulomb said:


> Probably not (I don't think all classes would be offered at night), and finishing up a 4-year degree part-time would take forever. This would be more in line with my second question, which asked whether or not a 2-year degree (which I could reasonably finish part-time) would really do much for me in the trade.


You ought to look into what courses your own or sister locals offer. My local has PLC, BMS, instrumentation, autocad and other courses. The locals nearby also offer things like electric vehicle infrastructure. Every feather in your cap ( certification ) means you can go out on a specialty call.

Even the silliest ones can help. I have Lull license and that has keep me on jobs. 

Usually these courses are free or inexpensive and at night.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a plan:
1) Get Journeyman card, preferably union;
2) Begin college;
3) Use J'man card to get REAL work on school breaks
4) Get degree
5) Get PE license
6) Get real job

Also to consider: go heavy on the 'business administration,' management, and bookkeeping coursework. After all, it's in these areas most sparkies are weak, and that really holds them back later.

You won't be 19 and full of energy forever. Right now you're at the peak of your agility, near the peak of your strength, and only a few years form the peak of your endurance. You want to be ready when the time comes to 'go inside.'


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

eejack said:


> You ought to look into what courses your own or sister locals offer. My local has PLC, BMS, instrumentation, autocad and other courses. The locals nearby also offer things like electric vehicle infrastructure. Every feather in your cap ( certification ) means you can go out on a specialty call.
> 
> Even the silliest ones can help. I have Lull license and that has keep me on jobs.
> 
> Usually these courses are free or inexpensive and at night.


Hey! That's me...the EVITP Program! LOL

Also...I cannot stress it enough. Take construction management courses, project management courses, and business management courses. As Double E and everyone else is saying...the more you know the more you're worth...utilize your local unions educational program. Get as many feathers in your cap as you can handle. Hey...I don't "need" 3 Masters licenses...but it sure has helped keep me employed for 26yrs. As did the NYU courses on construction management, project leadership, and more...these things make you valuable to your trade and to your specific union.

Steve from NYC


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Coulomb said:


> 1.) Do any of you think I should stick out the remaining 2 1/2 of the Electrical Engineering Degree?* At 32 years old*, I feel like it's now or never for me to do this. Do any of you have any anecdotal examples of those with EE degrees that had great jobs while still working with the tools?


 



Amish Electrician said:


> You won't be *19 and full of energy forever*. Right now you're at the peak of your agility, near the peak of your strength, and only a few years form the peak of your endurance. You want to be ready when the time comes to 'go inside.'


Read above


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> Here's a plan:
> 1) Get Journeyman card, preferably union;
> 2) Begin college;
> 3) Use J'man card to get REAL work on school breaks
> ...


You're correct Amish...there's an old saying...the best electrician makes the worst business owner. This is typically because we don't have any formal business training. Those who succeed are usually those with a grasp of business or have a trustworthy partner who IS a businessman. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Life moves by very quickly. Using your hands usually means busting your ass. I would take a desk job over a shovel any day.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I always say we don't have enough EE.s getting into the power end of electric.Thay's why we are losing jobs to overseas.


----------

